# My bird does not lay eggs



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

please help me. I have a 4-5 yrs bird that was doing good till recently.

But now has stopped laying eggs. It feeds, mates and does all other normal and routine things as usual seem to be carryng eggs too within a period of 6-7 days but then suddenly becomes light and does not lay any eggs.

request your suggestions.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a vet visit. They might have more info on what is going on inside. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

trinity said:


> please help me. I have a 4-5 yrs bird that was doing good till recently.
> 
> But now has stopped laying eggs. It feeds, mates and does all other normal and routine things as usual seem to be carryng eggs too within a period of 6-7 days but then suddenly becomes light and does not lay any eggs.
> 
> request your suggestions.


sounds like she has infertility issues.. she may just be out of eggs..esp if she has been bred back to back for years without breaks.. if she has been allowed to be a high producer then she just could be worn out and out of eggs... you could try giving her a break for a few months...give good rest, vitamins, minerals with calcium.. then introducer her back to her mate..and see if she has anything left to lay...at 4 or 5 she should.. but every hen is different esp purbreeds.. checking with a vet to see if there are any infections is a good point which should be done to rule that out..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I definitely think you need to get the bird checked out. Egg related issues can cause eventual death, if she is mating and there are no eggs...the eggs/yolks are going somewhere, possibly staying inside her???.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

trinity said:


> please help me. I have a 4-5 yrs bird that was doing good till recently.
> 
> But now has stopped laying eggs. It feeds, mates and does all other normal and routine things as usual seem to be carryng eggs too within a period of 6-7 days but then suddenly becomes light and does not lay any eggs.
> 
> request your suggestions.


What type of pigeon is this and how many times per year do you think she has bred youngsters in the past years ?

When was the last time the flock was de-wormed ?
Have a good mixed diet and sources for calcium and vitamins.

Going light can be sign of various diseases/infection including worms, e-coli, etc. Get the poops checked and a vet is your best bet.


----------

